# alternate careers..



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

If you weren't doing what you are doing, what would you really like to be doing? 

I would like to be a luthier, and work in a clean, well-lighted place, with the smell of hide glue and varnish, and the hissing sound of a well tuned plane cutting thinner-than-paper shavings from 200 year old spruce from a Bavarian forest.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Me, I'd either be a ranger for BLM or a professional pool player.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

A fitness professional, of course. :bounce:


----------



## gilbear (Sep 19, 2003)

I'd like to be a BLUES BROTHER! Like Jake, only alive! 
"C'mon...Baby don't ya wanna go? Down to the same old place... Sweet Home, Chicago!" :smoking:


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

I've always wanted to be a commercial pilot. Travel the world and see the sky the way few have seen it. 
I almost got into computer assembly but turned it into more of an interest/hobby.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Interesting timing TBH, a coworker of mine brought in his sons gutar for me to tune today (the kid is 6 and dad doesn't have a clue) anyway it was a cheap guitar, buzzing, intonation out of whack etc. I fixed it up and he asked me where I learned to do that. I told him it was just years of playing guitar, to my point many moons ago I too wanted to be a Luthier, I even looked into going to school for it, but like a lot of things, it too went by the wayside.
To answer the question now, I would like to be a writer, food preferably or a chocolatier that didn't have to worry about the rent!


----------



## thebighat (Feb 21, 2001)

Want to read something that will make you crazy? I think it's called Making a Guitar, by Cumpiano and Natelson.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd like to be a travel and food writer maybe, or find a way to just travel and be paid for it!

In five years I hope to become a retired teacher. That's absolutely attainable.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

I'd like to be a Zamboni driver. 

Speaking of luthiers, I have plenty of luthier friends. Here's the backs and sides of my new guitar. Still under construction, delivery date probably sometime in May.










Kuan


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I would enjoy being a tracker and guide living in a cabin in montana or oregon. 

Otherwise I would be a professional backgammon player.


----------



## kthull (Oct 9, 2002)

Funny...I'm on the outside looking in. I'd like to have my own bakery. At the moment, I'm only an avid hobbyist of pastry. 

Professionally, I'm in graphic design/publishing.


----------



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

Hmm , maybe a Colombian drug lord or perhaps the Don of a connected family ?
No , thats just to much like being a chef .
How about an archeoligist in the spring and summer and an astronomer during the cold season .


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

hmmmmm......well, I cater, teach, organize and run farmer's markets, write, consult, organize and run stage preformances....
with each of these it seems that I am working on the computer more than ever and less on the stove...I would like to write manuels for schools on how to incorporate farm/nutrition and cooking into their curriculum or search out cool ingrediants around the USA. Oh wait that is part of the job I do now.....Career change,logistic eningeer....is there such an animal?


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Here are a few careers I have considered in the recent past:
Photographer
Food and/or Travel writer
Forensic sceintist
Archeologist
Vet or Zookeeper


----------

